# What is it?



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 17, 2011)

I picked this bottle up today @ a little thrift shop. She had 2, but I only got 1 bc I didnt know any specs on it and I didnt wanna screw myself, not to mention with there being NO bottle collectors here she told me I have a pretty good chance of the other one still being there when I go back. I thought it was a fruit-smack "Kool-aid" bottle, but this just doesn't scream pre-1927 to me. . .its about 4oz and has no markings so there was probably a label at some time. . .any ideas?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 17, 2011)

My guess is a pepper sauce. Do I win? []


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 17, 2011)

idk, every one like it ive found online (since its really hard to give a description) has said they were TOLD it was kool-aid. . .it just doesn't seem right. . .this lady had some nice bottles, but had some expensive prices on the only 2 w/ paper labels (wanting $20/each and said it was 1/2 of what she's seen them sell online for. . .for gnat and mosquito repellant) but she also had some cheaper ones (vintage coke, sprite, pepsi, 7up all in mint condition, some still w/ soda inside for $2).

 I paid $2.50 for this one, she wanted $3 but I offered $5 for the pair and then only bought 1 bc the other had a crack on the neck, lol.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Nathan and Billie,

 I don't think its Kool-Aid, as Kool-Aid always came in those paper packages. It's predecessor, Fruit Smack was sold in bottles, but there were issues with leakage apparently.






 "Kool-Aid was originally marketed as Fruit Smack from 1918 until 1927 by its original inventor, Edwin Perkins, who came up with the powdered concoction in his mother's kitchen in Nebraska with his wife Kitty - it is now owned by Kraft Foods and manufactured in Mexico" From.






 "Hastings Inventor Edwin Perkins had problems marketing his Fruit Smack, a liquid drink concentrate. Packaged in bottles, the product was expensive to ship and often broke in transit, so to solve these problems Perkins developed a way to dehydrate the concentrate. Wildly successful, the Perkins Product Company moved to Chicago in 1931. Today Kraft Foods Company continues to manufacture Kool-Aid, a favorite of children for generations." From.



> idk, every one like it ive found online (since its really hard to give a description) has said they were TOLD it was kool-aid. . .it just doesn't seem right


 
 Good instincts, there's a thousand and one stories in the naked city and a fair percentage of them are just that; stories. I've dug a couple of those guys, but consider them "leavers," as they were always un-embossed. They do rate well on the funky glass container chart. I'd guess an oil.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 18, 2011)

As a weird aside, there are kool aid glass bottels but they are acl. I have one somewhere (but acl makes it later than the 20s). And it doesn't look like that bottle you have pictured.


----------



## downsouthdiggers (Jul 18, 2011)

I decided to give it to my 5 year old to go into our collection. . .I told her it was one of merlins potion bottles. . .she was excited, so I am happy. Thanks


----------



## jays emporium (Jul 18, 2011)

I often dig that type of bottle in 1930's dumps and usually leave them behind.  I've been told they contained olive oil.


----------



## msleonas (Jul 18, 2011)

I have found several of them. They all have had a thick oil substance stuck in the bottom.


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Bob,

 Here's one of the Kool Aid ACL's:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Licensed by Perkins.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Surface. That's the one except mine is from Sheboygan, Wis.


----------



## madman (Jul 18, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  jays emporium
> 
> I often dig that type of bottle in 1930's dumps and usually leave them behind.Â  I've been told they contained olive oil.


YEP THATS WHAT THEY ARE  OLIVE OIL  THERE IS A SIMILAR BOTTLE THAT CONTAINED KOOL AID


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 18, 2011)

> YEP THATS WHAT THEY ARE OLIVE OIL THERE IS A SIMILAR BOTTLE THAT CONTAINED KOOL AID


 
 Hey Mike,

 Now you're talkin fruit smack...[8D]


----------



## Poy (Jul 30, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Bob,
> 
> ...


 

 I live 22 miles away from Ottumwa Iowa.  Small world.


----------



## LC (Jul 30, 2011)

I had a Kool Aid bottle from Columbus , sold it on eBay , I think it sold for around fifteen dollars , a nice clean example . I had some of the old Kool Aid packets a few years back , sold them on ebay as well . I do not remember what they sold for , but I remember being a bit shocked as to what they brought , they are good sellers .


----------



## gumpsgirl (Aug 2, 2011)

We found this when digging around. Not sure who made it or what was in it. The only mark on it is the number 8 on the bottom. It's very odd. Any ideas on who made it, when and if it is suppose to look like this?


----------

